
Juul vape products should be removed from the market, says ex-FDA chief Gottlieb - troydavis
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/11/scott-gottlieb-juul-vaping-products-should-be-pulled-off-the-market.html
======
ecf
Like how cigarettes have been removed from the market?

I wonder how much this politician is getting paid by tobacco companies.

